# Boardtyp herausfinden...



## Sebaz (25. April 2003)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich habe einen alten Rechner, und weiß nicht, mit welchem Board er läuft, da es erstens nicht meiner ist und zweitens nichts erkennbar auf dem Board steht. Wie finde ich nun den Namen und die Firma heraus? Oder gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit ein BIOS-Update zu machen, ohne dass ich weiß, welches Board ich verwende???

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Jamonit (25. April 2003)

besorg dir einfach ein tool, welches deine hardwaredaten ausliest.. (z.B.: Sandra, Motherboard-Monitor, etc..)


----------



## Sebaz (28. April 2003)

Cool, vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------

